# leiden an / unter



## ralife

Hola todos.

LLevo algunos años estudiando alemán, y tengo algunas dudas acerca de la preposición empleada despúes del verbo _leiden_.

He encontrado en el diccionario dos possibilidades:
*leiden an* und  *leiden unter*.

¿ Hay diferencias en la elección de una o de otra?
Ya se que en general se dice *leiden an* (einer Krankheit). 

Y también

Ein Land *leidet unter *dem Einfluss eines anderes

¿Es possible decir también *leiden unter* (einer Krankheit)?



Gracias por todo


----------



## jordi picarol

ralife said:


> Hola todos.
> 
> LLevo algunos años estudiando alemán, y tengo algunas dudas acerca de la preposición empleada despúes del verbo _leiden_.
> 
> He encontrado en el diccionario dos possibilidades:
> *leiden an* und *leiden unter*.
> 
> ¿ Hay diferencias en la elección de una o de otra?
> Ya se que en general se dice *leiden an* (einer Krankheit).
> 
> Y también
> 
> Ein Land *leidet unter *dem Einfluss eines anderes
> 
> ¿Es possible decir también *leiden unter* (einer Krankheit)?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por todo


Puede que un ejemplo aclare tu pregunta :
---
Fragt der Psychiater den Uli: "Leiden Sie oft unter erotischen Träumen?"
"Im gegenteil, Herr Doktor, die genieße ich richtig!"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

ralife said:


> ¿Es possible decir también *leiden unter* (einer Krankheit)?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por todo



Hallo ralife 

Ich würde immer sagen, dass ich _*an* einer Krankheit leide_. Es mag jedoch sein, dass ich _*unter den Folgen* dieser Krankheit leide_.

Nach meinem Verständnis ist "an einer Krankheit leiden" unabhängig davon, wie man sich subjektiv fühlt. Es wird als Tatsache festgestellt.

"Unter etwas leiden" jedoch beschreibt allein das subjektive Empfinden.


----------



## ralife

Vielen Dank, Sowka.
Jetzt habe ich verstanden!


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Desde el punto de vista del significado del verbo _leiden_, las formas  _an etwas leiden, unter etwas leiden_ son funcionalmente equivalentes en el sentido de_ etwas ertragen müssen_. Sin embargo, las preposiciones son semánticamente polivalentes, introducen matices particulares de significado. La preposición _an _es una preposición que determina semánticamente un vínculo local *externo *de algo muy cercano, *con contacto*. Si decimos entonces:_

ich leide an einer Krankheit _entenderemos que estamos en contacto con una enfermedad,_ unabhängig davon, wie man sich subjektiv fühlt_ (debido, en efecto, al vínculo externo de lo patológico, de aquello que ha generado el desequilibrio y lo convierte en una _Tatsache, _como bien dice Sowka).

La preposición _unter _determina semánticamente (en este caso) una relación *causal*, de motivo, fundamento, de razón de algo.

Si decimos entonces:

_Unter den Folgen dieser Krankheit_ (explicito)
_Unter der Hitze leiden_ (implicito) 

entenderemos en ambos casos _a causa de._

Otras variantes con _leiden _son posibles:

das Haus hat *durch *die Bomben stark gelitten 
er hat *in *seinem Leben viel leiden müssen.

el significado en estos dos casos puede deducirse sin dificultad.


----------



## kuroki

Geviert, eine exzellente Erklärung!

Die Schlussfolgerung ist also, dass in vielen Fällen beide Präpositionen benutzt werden.


(1) Er leidet an Herzrhythmusstörungen. / Er leidet unter Herzrhythmusstörungen.

(2) Er leidet an Größenwahn. / Er leidet unter Größenwahn. 

im Beispiel (2) bleibt die jeweilige Aussage für mich aber praktisch die selbe,
 da hier (psychisches Ungleichgewicht) Unterschiede zwischen "im Kontakt
sein mit" / "Einfluss von außen"/ "Ursache" weniger deutlich sind.


----------



## Geviert

Gracias Kuroki!



> (1) Er leidet an Herzrhythmusstörungen. / Er leidet unter Herzrhythmusstörungen.
> 
> (2) Er leidet an Größenwahn. / Er leidet unter Größenwahn.
> 
> im Beispiel (2) bleibt die jeweilige Aussage für mich aber praktisch die selbe,
> da hier (psychisches Ungleichgewicht) Unterschiede zwischen "im Kontakt
> sein mit" / "Einfluss von außen"/ "Ursache" weniger deutlich sind.


Es cierto. Creo que la claridad en estos casos depende de la determinación de la causa principalmente, que no siempre es fácil. Podría considerarse la diferencia entre _Tatsache _(en el caso de _an etwas leiden_) y _*Ur*sache _(en el caso de _unter etwas leiden_). Cuando la causa es oscura en particular, es poco claro, pero esto dependería de la causa misma, no de lugar donde el "efecto" se observaría _faktisch (leiden_). 

si esta explicación es plausible, entonces, si digo:

_1) Er leidet an Herzrhythmusstörungen. _

yo entendería que la persona* sufre de disturbios cardíacos *(en alemán podría ser similiar a un _Genitivus obiectivus_*: la persona es la que sufre).
_
2) Er leidet unter Herzrhythmusstörungen._

yo entendería que la persona sufre _*de disturbios cardíacos*
_(en alemán podría ser similar _a un Genitivus subiectivus**_: es la causa, el núcleo patológico _in sich_ aquello que "hace sufrir" a la persona).

¡En el caso de_ Größenwahn _sería más terrible el segundo caso puesto que estaríamos dominados por ella (_walten_)!

Eine Spitzfindigkeit wenn man so will! 

saludos,



PS.

*Gen.sub.: Die Beschreibung _des Polizisten _(der Polizist beschreibt jemanden).
**Gen.ob.: _Die Beschreibung des Polizisten _(Jemand beschreibt den Polizisten).


----------



## ralife

Dankeschön


----------

